
The Fear of Photographing in Public - SJacPhoto
http://streetbounty.com/2017/01/13/fear-photographing-public/
======
Paul_S
Here in the UK you're allowed by law to take photos in public but you _will_
get hassled by the police if they feel like it an no amount of being right
will help you then. You cannot win. It's OK if you take photos with your phone
but owning an SLR is basically terrorism.

~~~
gambiting
I took a picture of a busy Street in a large city,only to be approached 10
seconds later by some lady telling me she's a teacher and her group of pupils
is in my picture,and she doesn't feel comfortable with it and she wants me to
delete it. I remember the intense embarrassment I felt that moment, like she
was calling me a pedophile in public or something,even though in hindsight I
should have told her to just fuck off, this was a public space and the shot
was of the entire street. I'm really worried about taking pictures in public
places now because of that one incident.

~~~
smelendez
I have really mixed feelings here.

I have some sympathy for a teacher in that situation. If someone takes a
picture of her students and publishes it, it can hurt them or her depending on
context. That risk disappears if the picture disappears.

And I do think it's generally OK to ask people not to exercise their rights as
a favor: I might ask a neighbor to move their car to free up a legally
occupied parking spot for a disabled relative; someone with children might ask
adults not to use legal but racist or misogynist language in front of their
kids.

I agree it's a slippery slope, especially if she's a public school teacher and
bound by your countries' free speech, etc., laws (and more likely to have the
advantage if she calls police).

------
Theodores
This fear no longer exists like how it used to. Digital has changed that,
cameras are ubiquitous and not just for tourists. This has also changed how we
participate, people record important events and watch through the lens rather
than live for the moment.

There was a time when you could have a very large event, e.g. an 'illegal
rave' and, despite hundreds attending, there would be no evidence of the event
ever happened unless someone was a keen photographer and happened to attend.
Back then people who took a lot of photos were sort of social misfits that
could not enjoy the 'now' properly, as if they had to freeze in time some
definitive proof that they once had fun. The taking pictures took them out of
being a participant to being an observer. Cameras on phones has blurred that
distinction, it is okay to take pictures of stuff. Of people, it is how you do
it.

I think that the actual technical parts of photography and getting things like
timing right can be done using animals as test subjects. Birds fly away, big
animals like cows can make unwelcome advances. You can snap away knowing that
no animal is going to be offended. Then take photos the same way but nearer to
town. Keep going and then you can take pictures of people in the city without
feeling so awkward about it as you are used to people seeing you taking photos
and are happy with that part of it. Also, with countryside snaps it is clear
that the subject is the view rather than those people walking through the
field. Those people are assumed to be in shot rather than the subject. It is
all easy in the world where everyone has a camera.

------
detaro
What's totally missing: Inform yourself where/when you are allowed to take
pictures and what you are allowed to do with them afterwards. Helps both to
affirm yourself that what you are doing is ok and to not look totally clueless
if challenged. (but don't be an ass about "but it is my RIGHT", either)

And repeat that process when traveling, with added emphasis on cultural
aspects.

~~~
eriknstr
>And repeat that process when traveling, with added emphasis on cultural
aspects.

Here in Norway it is allowed to take photos in public of groups of people
without asking but it is not allowed to single out a person in specific and
take their photo without permission. I think cropping a photo to produce a
portrait would also fall under the latter btw.

So yes, it's absolutely important to be aware of local laws.

~~~
hobarrera
Here in Argentina it's almost the same, but IIRC, you're not allowed to
_publish_ those photographs, I'm not sure if you're allowed to take them or
not.

------
cylinder
You should be more concerned about that social network bar that floats on the
left of the page on mobile and literally prevented me from reading your
article.

------
RichardHeart
I've been in a fight over a public photo. So, if you don't like fights,
perhaps get a telephoto lens. (Saw accident, took picture, man that caused
accident decided he was Bruce Lee. Turned out he wasn't.)

~~~
SJacPhoto
Personally I wouldn't want to rely on telephoto lenses. They feel kind of
disconnected with the subject and are more creepy than using a short focal
lense.

~~~
RichardHeart
Yes, but its nice not having blood on your camera and wondering where the
battery and door that used to hold it in went. I think 85mm is the perfect
street photography lens. Or a 35 pancake for discreet, or a 24-70 or 24-105 if
you don't like changing lenses. 70-200 is just too heavy.

~~~
cookiecaper
Not what most people think of as telephoto. 24-70/24-105 are standard full-
frame kit lengths.

I returned a 70-200 after trying to lug it around for 4 hours. It's just too
tiring and too silly for general use, and it's certainly not inconspicuous if
you're going to be in public.

I have a 24-105 f/4L that I use for day time and a 35 f/1.4L that I like to
use at night. I do own a few other lenses but the two mentioned make up 99% of
my usage.

~~~
stevekemp
Each to their own! I love my 70-200 f/2.8, and it is pretty much my every-day
lens. Sure it is heavier than I'd prefer, but damn it makes beautiful images.

~~~
philliphaydon
I love my 70-200, and 90mm macro. I literally never use my 24-70 anymore.
Should probably sell it.

------
js2
Lest you are unfamiliar w/the famous picture referenced at the end of the
article:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V-J_Day_in_Times_Square](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V-J_Day_in_Times_Square)

------
Animats
I thought this was going to be about being arrested for photographing cops.

~~~
sparky_z
Apparently, so did most of the commenters.

------
NovaS1X
I've been shooting street photography for almost two years now and I guarantee
you that the fear all come from inside. In two years of shooting on the street
I've never once had a bad encounter with a person I was photographing.

Hesitation and fear are the number one enemies of new street photographers.
The reality of it is you can shoot just fine and not worry about it, but that
only comes with time and experience.

Another part of it is learning to read the subtleties of the atmosphere and
your potential subjects to know when and when not to take a photo. Some people
very obviously should not be photographed, some you should ask permission,
most you can just fire away. These days I don't even think about it unless the
picture I want is quickly approaching Bruce Gilden levels of in-your-face
shooting, which I rarely do.

Street is one of the most difficult forms of photography even for the
experienced photographer. Adding the fear on top of it really hinders people.

------
jackskell
I found this to be useful. Still should check local laws (and for the truly
prepared, research a local attorney in advance).

[http://www.krages.com/phoright.htm](http://www.krages.com/phoright.htm)

